

TIL WebRTC exposes your private IP address - amenghra
http://jsfiddle.net/alokmenghrajani/0qo4kq7x/

======
JoshTriplett
No private IP exposed here, with Firefox.

~~~
amenghra
Updated the code, try again?

~~~
JoshTriplett
Yup, now it does in Firefox too.

Also see [http://net.ipcalf.com/](http://net.ipcalf.com/) ,
[https://hacking.ventures/local-ip-discovery-with-
html5-webrt...](https://hacking.ventures/local-ip-discovery-with-html5-webrtc-
security-and-privacy-risk/) ,
[https://www.browserleaks.com/webrtc](https://www.browserleaks.com/webrtc) ,
[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=959893](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=959893)
, and [http://tools.ietf.org/html/draft-ietf-rtcweb-security-
arch-0...](http://tools.ietf.org/html/draft-ietf-rtcweb-security-
arch-07#section-5.4)

